# How to upgrade speakers on 2007 Sentra?



## pr0lab (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all,

I have a 2007 Sentra and I was just looking into upgrading my speakers to something with a better quality. 
First off, what is the quality specs of the factory speakers?
Second, is their a guide on how to remote the front panel to change the front speakers?
Third, if I am only looking for upgrading the speakers without touching the factory deck, is their a point in doing it? would the quality be noticeably better is I put some after market speakers, like Pioneer?

Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

aftermarket speakers can and will markedly increase sound quality even with factory deck.

check out crutchfield.com for fitment guides and stuff.


----------

